# tuning my pse carrera u1



## pappasmerf86 (Sep 29, 2008)

as the title states i am trying to tune my pse carrera u1 before hunting season. i have the specs off the pse site but i don't have anything for my cam rotation. any help would be greatly appreciated. thanks.


----------



## StickyString (Oct 3, 2008)

It's a single cam bow so the timing is not as critical as with a 2-cam or hybrid.As far as cam rotation through your draw cycle I'm not real sure.You should call PSE or take it to a reputable pro shop.


----------



## rogbo (Jan 2, 2004)

The PSE Carrera did not have any timing marks if I remember correctly (it's been a few bows ago :embarrased but, the cam design was very similar to the other single cam designs of the day most notably the mathews stuff. To time that cam correctly it needs to be rotated at rest so that the string comes off the "lobe" of the cam flat. If you look at your cam, you'll see that as the string comes down from the idler wheel, and enters the cam, there is a portion, just below the top of the cam where it can lie flat, not starting to wrap around the top of the cam and not coming off the bottom. Twist or untwist your string accordingly to set this timing. Sorry but it's much easier to illustrate on the bow itself. If you can post a close up photo of the cam on YOUR bow, I can tell you which way to twist, or untwist what.


----------



## pappasmerf86 (Sep 29, 2008)

thanks ill try to post a pic tonight.


----------

